# Computer sick!



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh where do I start! the kids play online games on the computer and Jacob who is only 4 likes cbeebies games he merely click click clicks away which is not usually a problem, but this time he really has done some damage! we all have our own loggins the children who's is under parental controls etc, mine and my husbands, just this time the kids were logged onto mine! So click click click then nothing! we restarted the computer hoping that would sort it out but no! We couldnt even get to loggin the screen kept on coming up with 'out of range H 92 v 120Hz' and then powering down. some how my son had managed to change the monitor settings resolution. I can not even get onto my loggin neither can my husband get onto his! where he can change the resolution. He has found away to get onto the kids so here I am using their loggin, its a real nusiance as I have people interested in my mice and I can not send them photo's as they are all stored in my loggin and I can't get to them!! I can not even down load photo's from my camera, I'm so frustraited :roll: I didnt realise how much I rely on the thing :x


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Rachel, What a pain!! have you managed to get in yet? you could try starting your computer in safe mode? you can do this by watching your display carefully when you first turn on the computer. As soon as you see a blank black display with a small horizontal cursor at the top left, press the <F5> key.

Alternitivly there is a boot disk you can download at:
http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/bootdisk.html

that will let you reset the password of any account on Windows2000 or XP.

Just follow all the default settings which are for the admin account.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Well Tim has managed to get us in and has transfered all my data to a new loggin so all's working atm yeh  I think he has done all you have suggested Dom but thanks anyway. Your pretty good at the computer thingy have you considered going into that for work? You can put things like the forum etc on your CV. Tim started as a customer services bod on telephones and made his way up he is now a Test analyst (manager) doesnt sound great but he is one of the top bods in the company he works for and they rely on him heavily to make sure that everything goes out with no glitches


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Im still unsure what line of work i want to go into really, I don't know if I could be stuck at a desk all day, I've done it before and got bored very quick. Im still testing the water so to speak,

I did used to do mobile computer repairs for a bit but I also got bored of that.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

You sound like an out door type of person! Tim is that way but it just doesnt pay the bills :roll: 
He likes to be outside doing gardening but with 4 kids to support and a morgage to pay it a no go at the moment. He does like the computer thing and he doesnt get bored but he works with a great bunch of people! And he is always busy he doent have time to get bored! He also cycles to work and back about 75 miles a week!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Damm that's a long ride lol


----------

